# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Смешная ведущая или скорее ведущая не смогла без смеха дочитать новости про индексацию пособий льгот

## rurrollbay

Ведущая читала выпуск новостей про индексацию пособий льготникам и не смога дочитать до конца, цифры рассмешили девушку. Смешной выпуск с ведущей попал в интернет и стал трендовым видео. Смотреть видео с смеющейся ведушей вы можете на этой странице нашего сайта greednews.su.
*Ведущая новостей не смогла без смеха дочитать новости про индексацию пособий льготникам:*



Ведущая новостей на ГТРК «Камчатка» рассмеялась, читая новость о социальных выплатах льготникам.
Александра Смирнова не смогла сдержать эмоций, когда рассказывала о компенсациях, назначенных государством за международные поездки. Сумма и правда смехотворная, а видео (которое не вышло в эфир, зато кто-то слил его в Сеть) — ещё смешнее.
Предоставление путевки на санаторно-курортное лечение (137 рублей 63 копейки), а также бесплатный проезд к месту лечения и обратно (127 рублей 77 копеек).
Мем смешной, а ситуации страшная
Источник: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## LG|IvanM

Буду иметь ввиду.

----------

